# Proyecto de automatizacion



## dds1984 (Ago 30, 2007)

Hola gente.... este es mi primer mensaje.... 
Bueno, me presento... me llamo Daniel y soy estudiante de automatización y control industrial..

En una de las materias q estoy cursando este cuatrimestre (laboratorio I) me piden realizar un proyecto con PLC... dicho proyecto debe contar con un sistema de control a lazo cerrado, entradas analógicas (al menos una) y digitales y salidas analógicas y digitales. Ademas debe contar con al menos un control PWM, P, PI, o PID

El ejemplo típico que puedo mencionar es un horno de secado (también conocido como ). El cual usa una termoresistencia o termocupla y mediante un control PWM controla la temperatura generada por una resistencia.... pero como la mayoria quiere hacer eso, yo prefiero innovar....

Otra cuestion q me restringe es el numero de entradas y salidas.... disponemos de plc no muy grandes (al estilo S7 200)

Espero que alguien de este foro me pueda ayudar, que su experiencia me sirva.....

Desde ya, al q haya llegado hasta aca,, muchisimas gracias.... Saludos Daniel


----------



## ciri (Ago 30, 2007)

Hola,
estoy trabajando con algo similar, el proyecto se basa en realizar una expendedora de cafe leche, chocolate, capuchino, todo controlado con un PLC industrial, es gracioso ver al aparato haciendo cosas tan sencillas, con tanto poder, pero no es muy complicado.
Inmediatamente no te puedo pasar ningun tipo de información, pero esto controla varias variables analógicas-digitales de control.
Mas adelante si querés te puedo comentar algunos detalles.
Espero que te halla dado una idea.


----------



## LeoMetal (Abr 1, 2009)

Hola Estimado Mundo de la Automatizacion.
Me presento, soy de Antofagasta! Estoy en mi ultimo año de Automatizacion y Control industrial.

El asunto es el siguiente, necesito ayuda para mi tesis, me dijieron que tengo q automatizar cualquier proyecto, proceso o inventar algo, y necesito orientacion, igual aca siempre se dan buenas ideas y me gustaria que me puedan ayudar un poco.

Es para a fin de año la tesis pero tengo un ramo ahora que me piden avance de tesis! y tengo algo en mi cabeza pero encuentro q es muy "normal" 

Espero que me ayuden
Gracias!


----------



## ciri (Jun 14, 2009)

cuelgo el diseño.. porque algunos estaban consultando!.

máquina expendedora de café...


----------



## HERNAAAN (Abr 16, 2013)

Hola buenas tarde, estoy cursando mi 3º año de una tecnicatura en electronica superior y como el caso de dds1984, tengo que hacer un proceso automatizado que no sea tan sencillo, ni tan "guaso", pero implementando plc, y algo de micro, pueden ser algunos modulos de wifi o sms o bluetooth, a mi se me habia ocurrido algo de Domotica, y controlar ventanas, puertas, luces y temperatura de una casa, que puede ser desde la misma casa o puede ser a distancia con el modulito de "SMS".


Mi consulta es, ya que hay mucha gente que probablemente ya haya hecho un proyecto de esta indole, me de una mano para elegir entre varios proyectos de este estilo, contamos con plc S7 200, casi todos sensores y actuadores para realizar un automatismo "estandar" si se quiere decir.  Desde ya muchisimas gracias por la ayuda y por el tiempo. 

Saludos!!
Hernan.


----------



## eysaku (Abr 23, 2013)

saludos tienes la hmi para el ecciones o vas a usar las entradas de diferente forma en plc no conozco wifi o bluetooth lo podrias integrar por medio de un arduino conectado a las entradas del plc tambien depende de que mas o menos deseas automatizar para usar un plc generalmente es para un ambiente industrial para controlar la abertura o cerrado de una ventana como puertas luces por medio de un plc es muy sencillo lo mas dificil seria la parte mecanica para los actuadores ya que la progrmacion es sencilla para controlar temperatura es un modulo adicional de expansion que lo constas al molular del plc y tiene una funcion especifica para este en el plc para su programacion modulo sms con este plc no conozco sinceramente pero esto lo podrias hacer con el arduino que si tiene para modulo wifi gsm o bluetooth hasta con el wifi shield o ethernet shield puedes montar una interfaz web y alli controlar remotamete lo que deseas cualquier cosa en lo poco que te pueda ayudar estamos a la orden


----------



## elotr0 (Abr 24, 2013)

las partes mecanicas con el s7 200 no se pueden conectar directamente, necesitas algo como un puente H, yo cuando vi automatizacion y control, me devané los sesos buscando un problema con unas electrovalvulas y resultó ser que los PLCs, o por lo menos ese de siemens no da suficiente corriente en las salidas para los actuadores mecanicos.


----------



## eysaku (Abr 25, 2013)

generalmente en la salida de los plc se coloca contactos a parte a lo que se va a controlar para cualquier fallo no afecte al plc


----------

